# Funky Guppy Poo-



## LynnCC01 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi there! I currently have 9 male fancy guppies divided between 2- 5.5gallon tanks. Some of the guppies have distended bellies and totally weird poo hanging! Their bellies are quite round all of a sudden. At one point, there was a guppy with the big belly issue that had something ponty and thread-like hanging out of him. Using my most delicate hand, I cradled him in the water and was able to gently pull the weird spikey thrad out of his body. It seemed to make him feel better. The thread was approximately1/4 inch long and red. I put it in a cup to observe for a while thinking it was some sore of parasite, but it never moved. What on earth could that have been??? Now, the guppies with bulging bellies have what looks like clear poop hanging down. Good lord! Any input?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

If the threadlike worm was white, you are okay. If it was red, that's more complicated.
If red, look up treatments for Camallanus - the availability of meds depends on where you are.
If white, head to a good pet store of Praziquantel, marketed where I am as Prazi-Pro. It works well, and can save the fish if the gutworms haven't drained them too much. 

The red "worm" is a nematode, not a real worm, and won't respond to the simplest treatment, the prazi. So here's hoping it's good, old fashioned tapeworms.


----------



## LynnCC01 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for your response! I Googled Camallanus... My first fish definitely had this. In tank A, I see clear- uh, clear/grey poop/worms/no clue), and in tank B, I only see bloated bellies currently. The fish that had the camallanus is in tank B. So it seems like I maybe dealing with both? Ugh....

Now I am freaking out because I used some filter media from tank A to help me cycle another aquarium. Did I just endanger the other tank?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

If one fish has Camallanus, all fish have Camallanus. It travels very effectively. So now, you need the meds, and you need them fast.


----------



## LynnCC01 (Feb 7, 2015)

Do you know where to get the meds? I have read that it is called Levamisole but I have also read that people have unknowingly overdosed and poisoned their tanks. My tanks are only 5.5 gallons each. I am not even sure how to determine the correct dosage.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Levamisole, Flubendazole & other chemicals for the aquarium
Explain your details to Charles and he should be able to help you out.


----------



## LynnCC01 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok, I just ordered the meds and they will be here in 2 days I hope! I will be treating my two guppy tanks as well as my betta/ cory tank since I used filet media from an infected tank in it. I really hope I don't lose my fish!


----------

